# MG ZR Engine Clean..



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

had a couple hours spare today so i decided to give my zr bay a clean and paint the heatshield too.

full outer detail tomorrow aswell :buffer:

*Before*
















































*After*

















































not bad for a couple of hours work...


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job pal :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Much improvement! But i hope that's not hammerite on the heat shield...


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Steve220 said:


> Much improvement! But i hope that's not hammerite on the heat shield...


lol yes it is.. whats the problem there? apart from it being black...


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice to see it wasn't too bad to start with.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Hammerite has a tendency to melt and bubble when exposed to serious heat and will not 'set' for weeks. I experienced this with my cam cover. Ended up just stripping it back with petrol. Next time I'll use VHT paint. :speechles


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

It also catches fire. There's an infamous thread on the MLR about someone painting theirs and it going up in flames.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve220 said:


> It also catches fire. There's an infamous thread on the MLR about someone painting theirs and it going up in flames.


oops!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes oops... I only did the outside though. Still gonna be a issue?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

its probs best to strip it off yea  took me the best part of an hour to paint it and 2 secs to get rid of it  how about polishing it with a dremel or drill head?


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

What a transformation - very impressive. Can't wait to do my engine bay.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great. I did a quick clean on mind yesterday, took the washer bottle out and cleaned all that too. Makes such a difference!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good. How long did it take you?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ive used hammerite on lots of calipers/heat shields and never had any problem with it at all. Think its great stuff.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

what did you use on the plastics? they've come up so well.


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Ive used hammerite on lots of calipers/heat shields and never had any problem with it at all. Think its great stuff.


Callipers its fine, but i would never recommend it for a heatshield, ever.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone out there got a radiator for a rover cabriolet?


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

what did you clean the engine bay with?


----------

